# Appli personnelle



## JCMdu18 (12 Octobre 2010)

J'ai développé une appli personnelle, j'ai un compte développeur chez Apple, comment faire pour l'installer sur mon iPhone sans passer par l'AppStore.


----------



## marc_os (4 Novembre 2010)

JCMdu18 a dit:


> J'ai développé une appli personnelle, j'ai un compte développeur chez Apple, comment faire pour l'installer sur mon iPhone sans passer par l'AppStore.



Si ce n'est que pour vous, pour un iPhone :
- brancher l'iPhone sur le Mac à une prise USB
- lancer xCode avec votre projet
- sélectionner "Device" dans la liste du menu popup en haut à gauche de la fenêtre du projet
- Lancer l'appli : Cmd-R (Run)
L'application est alors copiée sur votre iPhone et elle y est lancée.

Par la suite, quand vous déconnectez votre iPhone, vous y retrouverez votre appli.

Pour un déploiement sur plusieurs iPhone, chercher dans la doc les solutions entreprise.


----------

